# African Fish Eagle



## RichardTHF (Nov 12, 2012)

Managed to catch this beautiful Fish Eagle mid-flight, taken at Bujugali Falls, Jinja, Uganda from my bedroom window 

Canon 7D with Canon 70-200mm L @ 200mm




Fish-Eagle by Richard Davies Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Shakarpix (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice one! 

Did you have to get out of bed??


----------



## bycostello (Nov 12, 2012)

very nice shot...


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 12, 2012)

I did have to get out of bed, but its open fronted, so not far out of bed


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 12, 2012)

Fantastic image Richard! Would have been worth it even if you had to get out of bed, run downstairs, half way down the block to get it! I love those Eagles, I hope I get to capture an image of one someday myself! Great job!


----------

